# Comunicación pic-bluetooth



## karthebest (Nov 13, 2009)

Buenos días a todos, soy nueva en esto y es que estoy muy atascada en mi proyecto.

Tengo que comunicar un pic con un bluetooth.

El pic que voy a comunicar es el 16f876 y el bluetooth es el rbt-001.

La comunicación la voy a realizar mediante el estandar rs232.
La comunicación entre el pic y el conector rs232 de 9pines no tengo problema porque he colocado el circuito integrado max232 que convierte la tensión de 5 voltios del pic a +/- 12 voltios del estandar rs232, y viceversa. El problema me surge a la hora de conectar el conector rs232 con el bluetooth que ofrece salidas y entradas de 3 voltios.

gracias


----------



## edmundo2009 (Ene 1, 2010)

pues lo que debes de hacer es una salida optoacoplada y asi tienes por un lado 5 volts del sistema y por el lado del bluetooth tienes los 3 volts y papas ya esta....


----------

